# Am I training correct?



## morgankathleen (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi, I have a 12 week old Cockapoo and am struggling with house training. As of yesterday I have been taking him out every hour to do his business and it’s been successful. No messes in the house yesterday. But I am making him go out, he doesn’t give any indication that he needs too. If I didn’t, I know he would mess in the house. 

My question is, since he is not showing any indication that he needs to go out should I be doing something else so he at least goes to the door? I praise him and give him a treat when he does go outside. I want him to know that messes in the house is not good and outside is good lol


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes totally correct you need to take him out for now so he is clean. As he gets more experienced he may start to give signals but for now it is all about him learning what is right. Some people teach their pups to ring bells to say they want to go out so might be something to think about.

For my two Molly will scratch at the door if she wants to go out, whilst Chance just goes and sits or lays by the door.


----------



## Brian999 (Aug 10, 2015)

Totally agree.

You are doing the right thing. Just remember to reward whenever they toilet, or even try to. The treat should be as soon as they go. They then realise that if they toilet outside they will get a treat.

I had to train Lily using the above first. Then only on "command"

We have a secret word to tell her she can go. Then another command not to. When I was still at work with Lily my mates tried to get the word out of me so she would toilet in the middle of a classroom !!!!

Before we go anywhere she goes into the garden and told she can toilet. Wait for about ten minutes, then bring her in and use the word not to toilet anymore until I tell her it's ok. Hard work, but it is something I had to train her as part of her training. Cannot have her going toilet in shops etc.

She will only go on grass or wood chippings also. Nearly had an accident when we were in our local garden centre. They had fake grass down !!!! Lily kept looking at me waiting for the command. We went straight outside and found a suitable spot for her to go !


----------

